

Humans could download brains on to a computer and live forever - conductor
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/hay-festival/11627328/Humans-could-download-brains-on-to-a-computer-and-live-forever.html

======
WaltPurvis
Has it been a year already?

(This headline has been published approximately once per year by some
magazine/newspaper or another every year since 1982, perhaps earlier, and
we're not one iota closer to it being possible.)

~~~
sj4nz
We're closer to preserving them in order to download them later perhaps:

[http://www.nature.com/nmeth/journal/v9/n12/full/nmeth.2213.h...](http://www.nature.com/nmeth/journal/v9/n12/full/nmeth.2213.html)

